# RSD Lite Stuck



## imprezive (Jan 30, 2012)

I have a bricked bionic and using rsd lite to flash .902 when it comes to flashing mbm " allow-mbmloader-flashing-mbm.bin" it either hangs in progress with the >> << arrows saying in progress or it times out with a failure results. Any suggestions?


----------



## ChopperChez (Jan 29, 2012)

Make sure you are plugged into a rear USB port and try a different file. I had a failure too, downloaded a different fxz from another source. And that worked.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtyfingers (Jun 7, 2011)

Make sure your using the latest version of rsd lite, i think its 5.6. That version worked for me with the bionic. Although it wouldnt work for an older droid 2. To get the droid 2 to complete i had to use v.5.4.4


----------



## imprezive (Jan 30, 2012)

dirtyfingers said:


> Make sure your using the latest version of rsd lite, i think its 5.6. That version worked for me with the bionic. Although it wouldnt work for an older droid 2. To get the droid 2 to complete i had to use v.5.4.4


Didnt realize was using 5.5 RSD Lite updated to 5.6 tried twice and it finally worked Thanks you !


----------

